# "Fake" Colnagos from Maestro?



## Sablotny

So, in another thread regarding the 2007 Dream HX, a poster raises the possibility that Mike Perry of Maestro is selling "fake" Colnagos that may not be fabricated or painted by Colnago. I find find this very difficult to believe, simply from a technological standpoint, i.e., a 2007 Dream HX is given to another bicycle manufacturer, who then reverse engineers it and builds clones? This is an extreme accusation, and I'd like to know if anybody else has further information. On the one hand, I'll cancel my order if I'm getting a "fake Colnago" (I could purchase any number of frames from Taiwan or China if that's what I wanted), on the other hand, if these accusations are without merit I find them outrageous.


----------



## KATZRKOL

*Lol. .*



Sablotny said:


> So, in another thread regarding the 2007 Dream HX, a poster raises the possibility that Mike Perry of Maestro is selling "fake" Colnagos that may not be fabricated or painted by Colnago.


You must also believe in UFO, and little green men too hugh? There's goo d medication out there for your symptoms.


----------



## Sablotny

*Don't shoot the messenger*

I thought the accusations were outrageous- if its simply a smear campaign I'd like to expose it. Either way, I'm all for shedding more light on the claims or the reasons behind them.


----------



## tmluk

I agree with “Sablotny”, the accusation is very serious. As I have posted in the 2007 Dream HX thread (#8), my experience with Mike Perry is absolutely positive. 

Did I get a “fake” 2006 C50? Well, my frame has the slotted Ti bottom bracket-Italian thread, oversized Master profile top and down tubes, updated HP chainstays, new ribbed Star fork, and of course the short carbon lugs. I also measured all the dimensions, all within millimetres. If this is a fake, it is a VERY good knock-off. Imagine the investment someone has to make to produce knock-off carbon frames, not just C50 but also President, Extreme-C/Power, Cristallo, and all the other models which Mike sells.

Furthermore, Mike Perry is selling the frames from UK. I followed the forum in UK Cycling Weekly as well. There are people who actually went to his shop to pick up their bikes. So he is physically accessible in a country where copy right law is enforced. Imagine if Mike is selling fake Colnagos, wouldn’t Colnago or the UK distributor/dealer take legal action against him. Mike has been selling Colnagos for many years and his not operating somewhere in China. For years, I have yet read anywhere that someone has bought from Maestro and received a fake Colnago.

There is the question whether he is an authorized dealer. Like I have mentioned in the other thread, there could be an unpublicized arrangement between Maestro and Colnago. I can understand accusation a Colnago dealer would make against Maestro. It is true, Mike is taking a good chunk of sales from them and has for many years.


----------



## Hillen

*Painting is Probably Often Subcontracted*

I bought my C50 from Mike. Pretty sure it's the Real Thing!

FWIW, I'm nevertheless also pretty sure that the bikes coming from Maestro are coming through the Belgian distributor, and that distributor uses its own paint shop/painting subcontractor. To be honest, it's some time now since I bought my bike, so I can't remember whether I got that from -- either this board or from Mike himself. There's one frequent poster here that has personal knowledge of the European Colnago distribution channels, and I seem to recall he'd mentioned this in a number of his posts. 

In any case, if true, my personal experience would seem to lend some credibility to this. Specifically, I bought a 2006 production year C50 in the EITA paint scheme from Mike. A close freind of mine bought exactly the same bike (2006 C50 in EITA) at the same time, but from TotalCycling in the UK. We received our bikes at about the same time. The frames were identical (same weave, same lugs, etc.), but the paint schemes are subtly different: The "Colnago" name throughout is in different fonts, the "Colnago" name was on the bottom of his down tube, but not on mine, the logos and graphics on the seat stays were different, etc. I also have a 2004 Dream B-Stay that I got through Competitive Cyclist. There again, the fonts, lettering and some other common graphics elements are different. 

I like the unique Colnago paint schemes, but this didn't worry me at all.


----------



## charliekeri

NO C50 HP LX24 RACER MAN FOR ME!
I got 2006 C50 HP from Mike this past April. It's the real deal. The only issue I had was with my paintjob. I ordered it in the uncommon LX24 (for a C50). Looking on the Trialtir color history page, LX24 looked different on models. Some had the "Racer man", some didn't. To my dismay, mine came without the Racer man, but it did look like another model without the racer that was on Trialtir's site. I spoke to Joe Bell and Dave Sem (about a future top tube repaint) and the Racer is a tedious job involving specific templates. I do believe they are repainted by a subcontractor (hence they do the easier older schemes). 
I was wondering if anyone else has gotten the Racer man recently? To Mike's credit did offer to take it back and do a repaint. In addition he was a pleasure to do business with, and I knew the risk of the paintjob before I went into it. Once again I heard the same reply "You are at the mercy of the painter".


----------



## Sablotny

*Interesting Stuff*

Now I'm wondering how, if Mike has no "communication with" the Colnago factory, he obtains scores of frames in the white and has them painted by subcontractors. Are all the frames from authorized dealers painted in Cambiago, or are all Colnago frames painted by miscellaneous subcontractors? This is getting bizarre.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Sablotny said:


> Now I'm wondering how, if Mike has no "communication with" the Colnago factory, he obtains scores of frames in the white and has them painted by subcontractors. Are all the frames from authorized dealers painted in Cambiago, or are all Colnago frames painted by miscellaneous subcontractors? This is getting bizarre.


The red bird rides at dawn...repeat...the red bird rides at dawn. that is all. :cryin:


----------



## Sablotny

*Great, thanks*

"The red bird rides at dawn...repeat...the red bird rides at dawn."


----------



## charliekeri

I think it has got to be a cost of labor thing; just a sign of the competitive bike market times. Consider what Ernesto would have to pay a painter to do an truly fully handpainted elaborate old scheme vs. pretty simple (no offense to those who own one) 2006 schemes that were offered by US dealers via Trialtir in 2006 for the C50. I really think Ernesto wants his bikes sold and the more on the road the better. If he can subcontract the tedious task of painting and still have a qualtiy product why wouldn't he. It just sucks for people like some of us that still remember when handpainted usually meant Mauritzio or Massimo was in the back room with an airbrush..........


----------



## Sablotny

*This time, honestly, thanks*

I'm just looking for some background on where these 'fake' Colnago accusations come from. If frames or paint are outsourced, fine. My Titus Racer-X frame was outsourced, but it wasn't a big secret. It just seems that with all the mystique around Ernesto, the Ferrari connection, etc., with price tags to match, that people should know what they're getting.


----------



## S2H

Sablotny said:


> On the one hand, I'll cancel my order if I'm getting a "fake Colnago" (I could purchase any number of frames from Taiwan or China if that's what I wanted), on the other hand, if these accusations are without merit I find them outrageous.


Aren't some "real" Colnagos actually made in Asia? I think the aluminum frames are... Sorry, kind of OT.


----------



## Sablotny

*True, some are made in Taiwain*

And Colnago's web site says which models & forks are. But there's nothing about batches of frames going elsewhere to be painted, or certain carbon bits being made in Belgium instead of ATR in Italy.


----------



## S2H

Sablotny said:


> And Colnago's web site says which models & forks are. But there's nothing about batches of frames going elsewhere to be painted, or certain carbon bits being made in Belgium instead of ATR in Italy.


Yeah, I know, I was just asking out of curiosity.


----------



## boneman

*Oh boy!*

I bought a C40 from Mike in 2003. This was the first year HP chainstays were made for the public, Mapei having gotten them at the end of 2002 in time for a few riders to use them at the World Championships that year.

I asked Mike to see if I could get mine with the older, non-HP chainstays and AD paint. He was able to do both although it took some time as none were available in the greige and Colnago had a shortage of painters at that time, curtailing production.

I picked up the bike in person and spent the day with Mike as he built up my bike. He and the bike are the real deal. 

Note, he is not an "authorized" dealer for Colnago in the UK but for those familiar with Colnago distribution over the last 30 or so years, there has never been great clarity about Colnago's approach to the market. More recently with Trial-TIR in the US, probably his largest market, there appears to be greater uniformity.

Poster tmluk makes a great point regarding IPR and Mike's location and is worth noting.

In my dealings with Mike and based upon my conversations with him regarding the Euro, state of the European economy, VAT and import tax issues, regulation in both Europe and the UK, he is a man of character. I have done a fair amount of financing transactions in the last 28 years, including Europe and the UK and found him conversant, knowledgeable and opinionated in these areas. Make what you want of the fact that he is not an "authorized" dealer, something that he does not represent to be, but do not question his character.



Sablotny said:


> So, in another thread regarding the 2007 Dream HX, a poster raises the possibility that Mike Perry of Maestro is selling "fake" Colnagos that may not be fabricated or painted by Colnago. I find find this very difficult to believe, simply from a technological standpoint, i.e., a 2007 Dream HX is given to another bicycle manufacturer, who then reverse engineers it and builds clones? This is an extreme accusation, and I'd like to know if anybody else has further information. On the one hand, I'll cancel my order if I'm getting a "fake Colnago" (I could purchase any number of frames from Taiwan or China if that's what I wanted), on the other hand, if these accusations are without merit I find them outrageous.


----------



## dnalsaam

Since it was my post that raised this whole question, let me put the whole topic to rest. I wrote a number of facts:

1) Mike is not an authorized dealer (check the dealer listing for Britain at www.colnago.com for proof)
2) Mike continually claims privileged or personal contact with the Colnago operations in Italy that simply do not exist. A simple call to Italy will confirm this beyond a shadow of doubt. This is also confirmed when he is not able to supply a 2007 Colnago paint job that any authorized dealer can get at will.
3) The paint on the bikes that Mike sells have not been done in Italy. The only Italian built frames leaving Italy without paint are destined for Belgium. So given that it is common perception that Maestro is selling legitimate frames, they must come from Belgium. Were they not, Colnago would have long ago closed down Maestro for counterfeiting.

The only question that remains is why would anybody buy a Colnago from Mike? The answer from those who have purchased from him is clearly for service and price. As far as price goes, it is my observation that his prices are simply not that great when compared to others in continental Europe. As far as service goes, his lack of official dealer status makes for hassles for certain warranty matters but for the rest doesn't seem to impact him negatively.


----------



## dnalsaam

boneman said:


> Note, he is not an "authorized" dealer for Colnago in the UK but for those familiar with Colnago distribution over the last 30 or so years, there has never been great clarity about Colnago's approach to the market. More recently with Trial-TIR in the US, probably his largest market, there appears to be greater uniformity.


It was officialized today that as of later this month Trialtir will be losing the distribution rights for the US in favor of Veltec.




boneman said:


> Make what you want of the fact that he is not an "authorized" dealer, something that he does not represent to be, but do not question his character.


I disagree with you completely here. I do question the character of somebody who continually misrepresents and lies about his relationship with perhaps the largest supplier of his livelihood. Mike lies continuously about his relationship with Colnago. He has repeated claimed to have a privileged relationship with Colnago when in reality he has no ties to them in any way. He has repeatedly claimed to be able to speak authoritatively about new Colnago products, contradicting the news coming form the authorized dealer network. It should however be noted than in more than one occasion, there was a financial incentive for him to not support the 'authorized line'. He makes fantastic claims about happenings in Italy that simply do not exist. These are all questions of character. I believe a more correct claim for Mike is that he is an accomplished mechanic who is willing to openly share his views. He furthermore has an unbridled passion for cycling and the Colnago brand in particular. He looks after his customer to the very best of his ability and knowledge and charges them fair prices. He is however no saint, and is known to be somewhat free with the truth if it suits his purposes.


----------



## Sablotny

*Alright, thanks for the background*

I just wanted to know where all of this was coming from. You seemed to infer that Maestro was selling lesser Colnagos of some sort. But if Colnago willingly sells unpainted frames to the Belgian distributor, then I guess all Belgians are getting the same level of quality as I will. Maybe the paint job will help me ride like Eddy Merckx or Tom Boonen. Now I think I'll e-mail Mike and see where my Dream is.


----------



## dnalsaam

Sablotny said:


> I just wanted to know where all of this was coming from. You seemed to infer that Maestro was selling lesser Colnagos of some sort. But if Colnago willingly sells unpainted frames to the Belgian distributor, then I guess all Belgians are getting the same level of quality as I will. Maybe the paint job will help me ride like Eddy Merckx or Tom Boonen. Now I think I'll e-mail Mike and see where my Dream is.


This all stems from the fact that people like you are reading words into posts that simply do not exist. I have never inferred that Maestro-supplied bikes are fake or inferior. In fact the only way one could infer any lesser quality product coming from Maestro would be to believe that an Italian paint job is better than a Belgian one and/or that Mike sells counterfeit goods. I have certainly never said either of these things, nor have I read any well-founded posts to this effect.


----------



## Sablotny

*Your words*

I generally want to believe people, and you sound like a person with a lot more inside knowledge in the Colnago world than I possess- travelling to the factory, chatting with Ernesto in Italian, being bequethed with gifts and such. When you say, "If they are legit Colnago frames..." you are indeed saying that there's a chance that these are NOT legit frames, and I take it seriously. I just wanted to know if there was a world of faux-Colnagos being sold on street corners, or if there is simply resentment against non-authorized dealers. Personally, I have no desire to pay several hundred extra dollars more than I have to- my hobbies would diminish greatly if I had to pay full mark up for all of my toys.


----------



## toonraid

I have been trying to find an MXL in AD04 for a while and came across a dealer in Europe that was able to supply it even in custom geometry - not sur if he is an official distributor or not but he does carry the full 07 range as well as distributing many other bikes and components such as Time, campy etc to LBS so the whole operation looks very genuine specially since he requires 2 - 3 month order lead time for Colnago frames. After some communication with Colnago factory he said he can supply the MXL but is having touble with AD04 scheme and suggested that he can use another paint shop to do AD04 if Colnago couldn't, I am not sure who he was going to use but I suspect it could have been the Belgium disty so I am sure there are loopholes in the system for Mike Perry to take advantage as well.


----------



## boneman

*dnalsaam*

Interesting news about Veltec. As for the balance, I prefaced my comments that these were via my dealings and conversations with him and further, respect your views. Based upon your postings you have greater familarity and actual relationships in these particular matters. If he has lied, it was not in context of my dealings with him.



dnalsaam said:


> It was officialized today that as of later this month Trialtir will be losing the distribution rights for the US in favor of Veltec.
> 
> I disagree with you completely here. I do question the character of somebody who continually misrepresents and lies about his relationship with perhaps the largest supplier of his livelihood. Mike lies continuously about his relationship with Colnago. He has repeated claimed to have a privileged relationship with Colnago when in reality he has no ties to them in any way. He has repeatedly claimed to be able to speak authoritatively about new Colnago products, contradicting the news coming form the authorized dealer network. It should however be noted than in more than one occasion, there was a financial incentive for him to not support the 'authorized line'. He makes fantastic claims about happenings in Italy that simply do not exist. These are all questions of character. I believe a more correct claim for Mike is that he is an accomplished mechanic who is willing to openly share his views. He furthermore has an unbridled passion for cycling and the Colnago brand in particular. He looks after his customer to the very best of his ability and knowledge and charges them fair prices. He is however no saint, and is known to be somewhat free with the truth if it suits his purposes.


----------



## tmluk

Just out of curiosity “dnalsaam”, did you have first hand contact with Mike that he is speaking with someone in the Colnago Factory (Cambiago) directly, e.g. “I spoke to Alessandro Colnago and he said …”

On the other hand, assuming there is a source in Belgium where Mike gets his Colnago from and a customer asks Mike for a specific Colnago. Mike calls his source in Belgium and the source calls Colnago for availability and relays the message back to Mike. Then Mike informs his customer with the details that the factory can do such and such. In this case he is not lying because he is indirectly having contacts with Cambiago.

Just to make it clear, I am not here to accuse nor to defend Mike. It is important to present facts, not hearsay.


----------



## bwhite_4

Why do I get the feeling that this thread itself is a smear campaign? I can't wait to buy a 2nd Colnago, I will buy it from Mike at Maestro's ... just for the sound effects on his website.


----------



## Sablotny

*This thread is my attempt at finding out why*

there is hostility against Mike. I've placed my order, I've paid my deposit, I'd like to hear both sides of the story. I think I have.


----------



## SPINDAWG

Man this is a messed up thread...you should have your deposit refunded for posting this garbage and putting second thoughts into the heads of future Maestro customers. I have bought two complete bikes from Mr.Perry and both times have been extremely happy with the experience and product received. 

I just checked out his website for the first time in over 2yrs. and its refreshing to see my complete C50 in AD10 colors still listed under his other than stock color options.


----------



## Sablotny

*Sounds like Mike's customers are satisfied. Case Closed?*

My error in posting a rhetorical question as my title.

Again- a poster seemed to question whether Maestro sells "legit" frames. That to me is a serious accusation. I wanted more information, without getting into a finger-pointing p'ing match. 

Every poster on this thread who's done business with Mike has been satisfied. That should be the final word on the issue. Hopefully the end result of this thread is a positive for a Maestro. I'm sorry if I've done more damage than good in trying to shake this out.


----------



## Fignon's Barber

SPINDAWG said:


> Man this is a messed up thread...you should have your deposit refunded for posting this garbage and putting second thoughts into the heads of future Maestro customers. I have bought two complete bikes from Mr.Perry and both times have been extremely happy with the experience and product received.



Amen to that. I've bought 2 colnagos from Maestro and he has offered the best service, price, and advice in the industry. Mike is a good man. case closed.

OP, you should change the slanderous title of this thread, as it is unfair and misleading.


----------



## Sablotny

*I'll change title if somebody shows me how*

I've apologized and explained my reasoning, and I think this thread has dispelled the accusation. So please... somebody tell me how to edit the title.


----------



## Mapei

Whenever the word Colnago is mentioned on this website, controversy and rancor are almost sure to follow. For several years, it seemed as if every other Colnago thread had somebody claiming that they were actually made in Taiwan, not Italy. Eventually, of course, Colnago did decide to have some frames built in Taiwan, but before that time writing that Colnagos were built in Taiwan could technically have been considered libelous. If you look at the Champagne thread currently happening in the lounge, a poster derisively notes about champagne drinkers, "U guys must ride Colnagos."

Whew! I'm telling ya, Colnago is a real lightning rod. Maybe we ought to ban the C-word.


----------



## Sablotny

*Thanks Mr. 'Roids*

for easing my apprehension a few notches. I placed my order with Mike because of all the positive reports I read here. AGAIN- I posted this thread to say about said slanderous remarks, "back it up or stand down." I believe that's what's happened here. Hopefully anybody who reads this post will get that picture.


----------



## fabsroman

I think Dnalsaam's words were slightly misread, but the thread seems to have worked itself out just fine. I bought a Colnago Cristallo frame at a phenomenal price in August and I never questioned its authenticity. Yes, I did some research before buying from this guy and I am happy I did. Just the other month, he raised the prices on his Colnago frames a good deal. If I didn't buy it from this guy, my second choice would have been Maestro, and I had been e-mailing with both of them at the same time. Both Maestro and the other guy were very prompt in responding to my e-mails. Now, Maestro has lower prices than they guy I bought my Cristallo from, so maybe I'll go with him. I want to get a matching NS03 Active Plus 2, but based upon reading this thread, the paint job might not be exactly the same. Such is life.


----------



## divve

...to imply that Meastro has no ties with Colnago is a little naive. It may not be direct, but clearly Colnago is turning a blind eye. As a relative large producer they have the means to easily shut him down. For those who are unfamiliar in regards to southern European business, it's not always what you know that counts, but who you know as well. A little hush hush is no problem when there's some money to be made between friends.


----------



## Monty Dog

I've known Mike for a number of years, having bought my Colnago from him. He's also sold a lot of bikes to other friends and club mates - all of whom are happy with their bikes. The allegations are preposterous, particularly from someone who's just focussed on rumor an innuendo. The whole notion of an 'official' UK distributor is in fact illegal under EU trade law, which prohibit artifical boundaries to the free trade of goods and services within the EU. The authorisation was made-up by Madison UK in order to justify their 20% price premium, but strangely enough have just lost their dealership and 'official' status has now passed to another box-shifter Windwave. It's a well known fact that Colnago sub-contracts out the painting and this is why they vary - but you wanted a handbuilt bicycle didn't you? Whether Mike sources his bikes directly from Italy or Belgium, it's pretty immaterial - they're still the genuine product at the best prices.


----------



## dnalsaam

Monty Dog said:


> The whole notion of an 'official' UK distributor is in fact illegal under EU trade law, which prohibit artifical boundaries to the free trade of goods and services within the EU. The authorisation was made-up by Madison UK in order to justify their 20% price premium, but strangely enough have just lost their dealership and 'official' status has now passed to another box-shifter Windwave. It's a well known fact that Colnago sub-contracts out the painting and this is why they vary - but you wanted a handbuilt bicycle didn't you? Whether Mike sources his bikes directly from Italy or Belgium, it's pretty immaterial - they're still the genuine product at the best prices.



The EU regulations about free trade of goods is only between EU member states. There is nothing that can prevent a manufacturer from setting up a conditional supply contract in Europe that prevents dealers from exporting to buyers outside of the EU. A manufacturer is also permitted to prevent the sale of its goods to certain customers within Europe, whether directly or indirectly. The EU law regarding the compulsory 2 year warranty for the original buyer can also be circumvented by the manufacturer with an official dealer network, if it can be shown that the bike was sold by a dealer with non-official status. They can in fact contend that the warranty only covers the sale to the 'un-official' dealer and not this dealer's customers. This is why Mke offers his own warranty, which is as good as his word. 

As far as painting of the Colnago frames, there are two 'official' painters, one in Lombardy and the other in Tuscany that have been selected by Colnago. These two develop all the paint schemes directly with Colnago. These two painters exclusively paint all frames going to any distributor anywhere in the world, with the exception of the Belgian distributor. They also are solely responsible for the paint of specific paint schemes, so there is no variability to speak of, apart from those being painted by Belgium. The Belgian distributor has his own paint operation and buys naked frames from Colnago. The paint schemes from Belgium often vary somewhat from the 'official' Italian developed paint schemes and are often not available in the same timeline. If you are therefore interested in a brand new paint scheme, you may often not be able to get it immediately from Belgium (furtermore some schemes have never been offered from Belgium). On the flip side, if you want an old scheme, it has been known to happen that a paint scheme may still be available from Belgium long after the masks no longer exist in Italy. The quality of the paint from Belgium is also different from that supplied by the Italian painters. From reading this forum, it would appear that the rare paint problems that do exist on modern Colnagos do come more frequently from the Belgian painters.

I too agree that it should be immaterial as to whether the bike is supplied with a Belgian paintjob or Italian one, but the fact that Mike continues to lie about the actual provenance does cast doubt upon his integrity and does offer up a possibility that the bikes might not be legit; as if they were legit, why would he not simply admit that he has no ties to Italy amd supplies himself through Belgium. There is no shame in admitting anything here.

Lastly, regarding the contention that Mike offers the best prices, this is likely true for dealers in Britain selling at VAT-included prices to British-based buyers, but not the case when comparing prices net of VAT destined for delivery to the US. I have already directed 3 forum members to true 'authorized' dealers that have readily beat the landed-in-the-USA export prices offered by Mike. With a minimum of foreign language knowledge, it is readily possible to find considerably lower prices on the continent, a price advantage that is further enhanced by the fact that shipping from many continental countries to the US is considerably cheaper than from Britain. I know of one forum member who got a price quote for his desired Colnago from Mike, converted the price into euros, knocked off 6% and then made a round of calls to a small number of the authorized continental dealers listed on the Colnago website, asking them if they would sell him the identical item at the discounted price. Virtually all accepted to meet the 6% discounted price. To the uninitiated, 6% is about $200 in the case of most Colnago frames. 

So the question then becomes, why buy from Mike? For most of us in North America, his prices are indeed not the best, only better than most North American based ones:thumbsup: . If you are however willing to accept the vagaries of buying from overseas, others are cheaper. If you call Colnago up in Cambiago by phone on 011-39-0295308082 (that is the number from the US) and ask whether they deal with MIike, they will reply that they do not have any dealings with him and that he is not an 'authorized' dealer, no more no less. They will not comment on the merits or demerits of the man or his sales. If you buy from Mike, you cannot count on getting the exact paint scheme as selected by Colnago themselves, nor necessarily the same quality level (for all I know, you might actually get a better paint job  ). Lastly, perhaps it is my old school upbringing, but I cannot reconcile the fact of dealing with somebody who bends the truth to get a sale, when an equally good if not better solution exists elsewhere without the untruths. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Monty Dog

You guys are trying to say that Mike is "passing off" fake colnagos as genuine, which is illegal in anyone's book. Colnago could stop Maestro trading tomorrow under this legislation if it were true - the fact that he's been selling them for over 20 years just demonstrates how ridiculous the accusation is. I know my Colnago is 100% genuine - I've seen enough of them to know. Clearly the people here who 'know' him have never met him or visited his shop. Stop succumbing to the 'propoganda' from official distributors about their excuses for inflated prices - if it wasn't for Mike you'd probably be paying a lot more. If you're interested in warranty, buy a Trek, but you can't have it both ways.


----------



## JChasse

I hate to post out of pure ignorance...but I'm going to anyway.

Doesn't the frame originally in question have a serial number? Couldn't Colnago tell you what distribution channel it was delivered into?


----------



## bordercollie1

I loved reading this thread - it's hilarious.

Anyone with any real questions would simply go to the Maestro website.
Look at the pictures - those rows of Colnagos are not photos from some random warehouse - they are photos taken inside Mike's shop!


----------



## oldtrackie

I don't think the issue is whether Mike has Colnago's in his shop or not as it's clear he does. The questions are where they are sourced and whether he tells the truth. I believe the bikes are sourced from the official distributor in Belgium and I'm not aware of Mike telling me anything but the truth.


----------



## Sablotny

*My Dream HX Arrived*

So, this thread ends for me. I received my Dream HX from Mike late last week. It was packed perfectly. Its a real Colnago with a beautiful paint job. My order started out as a 2006 Dream HP with Force fork and ended up a 2007 HX with Star as the production runs changed at the factory. Mike's communication with me was excellent through it all, he gave me the 2006 pricing on the new frame, and shipping took less than a week.

One thing I learned from this thread is that Mike may source his frames from the Belgian distributor, and that these may be painted in Belgium instead of in Italy, with Colnago's full knowledge. Thus is seems to me that if there's any question as to what Colnagos are "legit" or not, its Colnago's issue and not Mike's. 

Lastly, I was amused to find that my 54 sloping (56.3 TT) Dream HX weighs in at 3.2 pounds sans bolts & seat collar. I'd seen it advertised as 2.6 pounds on Wrench Science. My 2001 Schwinn Fastback Factory L/56.5 TT makes my scale jump between 2.9-3.0 pounds. Anyway, the Dream is gorgeous, I can't wait to build it up, and it makes me want to ride.


----------



## fabsroman

Colnagos usually weigh a decent amount. My Cristallo frame came in at 2.9 lbs, or 1,320 grams, but Wrench Science has it listed at 2.51 lbs. Seems like false adverising to me. The Star fork added another pound to the bike.

In the end, I got the bike down to 15.1 lbs. using Campy Record components, a wheelset that weighs 1,300 grams, and a super light set of tires. Even with my training wheels on it, it only weight 16.5 lbs, and it is so nice to ride that I wouldn't trade it for anything else.


----------



## slamy

I bought a De Rosa Merak from Mike back in 2002. It was real! I still ride it. Mike is a stand up guy and a dream to work with. At the time I bought the frame he was having difficulty with De Rosa because he was selling them lower then any of their 'retail' sellers. De Rosa was getting heat from their distributors about this and so De Rosa threatened to not send Mike anymore frames. Hence, you can't get any real good deals on De Rosa's from him. Mike has been selling italian frames for over 20 years, and he knows his stuff. When i got my Merak from him the bolt that attaches to the front brake thru the fork was too small. I emailed Mike about it: 3 days later he sent me 3 different lenghts for free. That was costumer service and something that I won't forget. I'm posting on this thread to help him because I know he's a stand up guy and he is legit. I would not waste one second at night worrying about anything you buy from him.


----------



## yzfrr11

I have been riding and racing Colnagos for over 20 years. My last two frames were from Mike, and I am ordering an E-Power from him this spring.


----------



## gunder

dnalsaam said:


> ...Lastly, regarding the contention that Mike offers the best prices, this is likely true for dealers in Britain selling at VAT-included prices to British-based buyers, but not the case when comparing prices net of VAT destined for delivery to the US. I have already directed 3 forum members to true 'authorized' dealers that have readily beat the landed-in-the-USA export prices offered by Mike...


May I ask who these dealers are? I'm considering a Colnago and would like to know where to get the best deal in the USA. PM me if you don't want to post here.


----------



## fabsroman

As far as I know, there aren't any good deals in the USA. Maestro is out of England and Bellatisport is out of Switzerland. Maybe, just maybe, with the new distirbutor in the USA, there might be a price drop, but I wouldn't hold my breath on that one.


----------



## MWT

gunder said:


> May I ask who these dealers are? I'm considering a Colnago and would like to know where to get the best deal in the USA. PM me if you don't want to post here.


try www.cbike.com


----------



## mrcolnago

*Colnago from Maestro And The Grey Import Saga - Some Factual Truths!*

I have known Mike for many years now, as a customer, and a friend, I can state the following which I believe to be the absolute truth, from the meetings I have had with Mike
1.All the Colnagos that Mike sells are the genuine article, purchased from the Benelux distributor, who is Colnagos partner, the frames are manufactured, where Colnago states in his website and brochures, if they are from the far east he says so, this is because of his ISO 2000
2. This distributor, is authorised by Colnago to paint some of the frames, and the resprays, so some of Mikes frames are painted there, and some in Italy, it depends on the model.
at the end of the day, as Colnago has said many times the decals and paint shades will vary, because they are handpainted, that is part of the charm, and a painter is just that, a painter, who will follow a template, whether he be Italian, Belgian or American, or other.
3. I believe, that the person with intimate knowledge of the European scene, mentioned in these various threads aimed at discrediting Mike, is in fact Allessandro Colnago, in an attempt to protect the official dealers, and their illegal price fixing practices, but at the same time taking the money from Mike through his distributor, typical Italian behaviour some would say.
4 Warranty is another to raise its head, in fact I know because I saw them, that Mike actually had some warranty work carried out for a USA shop, when the official distributor in the US had refused to do so, Mike had the warranty work completed at no cost other than the shipping back to the US, this shop then charged one of the owners, $1500 for the work, this is fact as the guy bought a frame from Mike, and in the telephone conversation it all came out, this is an example of an authorised dealer at work
5. Mike cannot be authorised, as it is the distributor of each country who decides who will or will not be authorised, and as Mike does not deal with the UK distributor, he cannot be authorised by him, and his Benelux distributor is not allowed to , but of course 30 odd years ago before the double glazing salesmen got into the race bike business, Colnago et al were glad of any sale, and from their behaviour still are, judging by the amount of eastern made frames being pushed around, by the US companies, Interesting article in the Belgian press, by the way, Boonen cannot get comfortable on his current bike, and is suffering back problems!!!
6. If Mike can purchase from a distributor, as he does, then how is it, that the other shops round the world cannot compete, greed perhaps, as all the distributors will be paying the same price!! wont they


----------



## bottecchia_eja

I understand that this is a very old thread...BUT, I recently received my new 2016, Colnago from Mike Price (Maestro). The bike is flawless, it was carefully packed and shipped and the price was right. As many have commented here, Mike is a standup, honorable man. I have no complaints about my dealings with him. I have learned a lot about cycling from him and that is a HUGE pus for me. So many times we have all gone to a bike store and the owner and/or sales people (including the mechanics) know squat about cycling. It is refreshing to buy from an honest man who knows his craft/business.


----------



## Shipley

Amen to that. I collect my C60 on Monday and have found Mike to be terrific.

Looking forward to both seeing my bike and talking to Mike again.






bottecchia_eja said:


> I understand that this is a very old thread...BUT, I recently received my new 2016, Colnago from Mike Price (Maestro). The bike is flawless, it was carefully packed and shipped and the price was right. As many have commented here, Mike is a standup, honorable man. I have no complaints about my dealings with him. I have learned a lot about cycling from him and that is a HUGE pus for me. So many times we have all gone to a bike store and the owner and/or sales people (including the mechanics) know squat about cycling. It is refreshing to buy from an honest man who knows his craft/business.
> 
> View attachment 312730


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Shipley said:


> Amen to that. I collect my C60 on Monday and have found Mike to be terrific.
> 
> Looking forward to both seeing my bike and talking to Mike again.


Shipley, congrats on your new C60.

Mike is an A-OK guy. I am normally very impatient, but I learned to use the long waiting time as an opportunity to learn, from Mike, a great deal about cycling and cycling history.

Please post pics when you get your bike.

Regards,

Ernesto


----------



## Shipley

Hi Ernesto (great name ha ha !!)

Mike is great; supplys lovely coffee and is happy to chat for hours. I'm lucky I live 40 minutes from his house so will be up early on Monday to collect my MHBL C60 to add to my Colnago collection.

I will post pics when I'm happy with it

Cheers

Andrew





bottecchia_eja said:


> Shipley, congrats on your new C60.
> 
> Mike is an A-OK guy. I am normally very impatient, but I learned to use the long waiting time as an opportunity to learn, from Mike, a great deal about cycling and cycling history.
> 
> Please post pics when you get your bike.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ernesto


----------



## Wobble Along

I know that this is an ancient thread, but I would like to revive it and ask some advice. I ordered a Colnago Master frame from Maestro 15 months ago and I am still waiting for it to be delivered. I have contacted Maestro several times about it and been told that due to Covid and other supply issues, things have been difficult (agreed) and that the frame will be here soon..... Months pass........ Maestro have never contacted me and I doubt that I will ever get my frame. I cannot see how Maestro can be in business if they cannot obtain supplies of frames and have nothing to sell; likewise, could they survive on a business model of charging customers a 25% deposit and keeping the money?

I have made enquiries with other UK shops who tell me that delivery is 4-6 months, and I have to conclude that something is afoot at Maestro; their facebook page has been taken down for instance. I have had enough and would like my frame or my money back, but neither appears to be possible to achieve. Opinions or experiences of others would be much appreciated.


----------

